# pinstripe



## dwagoner

have you dont tag ends before??? if so its gonna be the same way you did those but with more tags is all.


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Yeah,with two ends. I did them up and over and was going to try going one over and one under. Not sure if it matters but didn't see it hurting. So you just run the 2 tags on each side parallel? So you see 2 colors following each other?


----------



## nimrod1034

I would stick to even number groups for your first time. 

So you have 8-2-8-2 you have 4 groups with a total of 8 tag ends. 

So if your standing at south end of string table I'll start the first two groups there. 

Then I go to the opposite side and say I started wrapping on the right side of south end ill wrap the exact same direction from north end. 


P.S. After you lay out a group take a short piece of string and drape it over the group in the middle. Makes it easier to separate groups when you put in spacers.


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Well I already had it laid out 9-2-9-2 when I posted. Went and did some work and hoping to have time later tonight to work on it. Will put the string between groups before I go any farther


----------



## JMASavage

I would do 10 2 10. Ray knight gave me this advice so you have 1 strand per stripe and it makes 
The pinstripe a consistant size the whole way through and looks really sharp


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Can play different layout later. Its done. Just got to get pics on here.


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Here it is. Colors might not be greatest choice but was using end of spools for practice. Didn't want to use fuller spools.


----------



## nimrod1034

Turned out good man. Congrats


----------



## Deer Eliminator

looks real good. Well done!



Hutch


----------



## icemanls2

Pretty nice for your first one! Looks sharp


----------



## flag

Looks good I like those color combinations


----------



## bingerarcher

Great Job for your first try. I like those colors, lets pinstripe standout.


----------



## Ray knight

Looks great man! Those colors look good together too.


----------



## Ray knight

BTW, 9-2-9-2 will leave too many tags. No need. If you want 2 strand stripes just do 9-4-9 and split the pinstripe to each side. Works much easier.


----------



## ex-wolverine

Hes Back!

No one, I mean no one can make a pin striped string like the NIM...Listen to him and he can hook you up



nimrod1034 said:


> I would stick to even number groups for your first time.
> 
> So you have 8-2-8-2 you have 4 groups with a total of 8 tag ends.
> 
> So if your standing at south end of string table I'll start the first two groups there.
> 
> Then I go to the opposite side and say I started wrapping on the right side of south end ill wrap the exact same direction from north end.
> 
> 
> P.S. After you lay out a group take a short piece of string and drape it over the group in the middle. Makes it easier to separate groups when you put in spacers.


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Thanks everyone. Thats what I heard about nimrod in another thread and already started checking his threads today  Him and ray. Been following ray knights when I can. He said in one thread something like he doesn't like doing the cause they are a pain. I found that humorous as thats all I see when he post but they look good.


----------



## Ray knight

Anynamewilldo said:


> Thanks everyone. Thats what I heard about nimrod in another thread and already started checking his threads today  Him and ray. Been following ray knights when I can. He said in one thread something like he doesn't like doing the cause they are a pain. I found that humorous as thats all I see when he post but they look good.


Haha i think 4 out of 5 sets i build are pinstripes. I like to do solid colors best but pinstripes are awesome looking. Not very hard once you figure out how to twist it perfect without having to chase it with a strand to make it even. Makes life much easier!! Just did one today actually.


----------



## mongopino915

Ray, that is awesome looking. Is that the BCY X or Brownell Furry material? 

For single strip, I lay 10-2-10 for 22 strands or 12-2-12 for 24 strands and combine the pinstripe. For double stripe, I lay 9-4-9 for 22 strands or 10-4-10 for 24 strands and separate the pinstripe. 

Just for my personal bows so I am not time constraint.


----------



## Mike Szar

Nice strings everyone. I just ordered my first pinstriped string. Hoping it looks as good as you guys!

Mike


----------



## Ray knight

mongopino915 said:


> Ray, that is awesome looking. Is that the BCY X or Brownell Furry material?
> 
> For single strip, I lay 10-2-10 for 22 strands or 12-2-12 for 24 strands and combine the pinstripe. For double stripe, I lay 9-4-9 for 22 strands or 10-4-10 for 24 strands and separate the pinstripe.
> 
> Just for my personal bows so I am not time constraint.


Those are Rhino material.


----------



## retrieverfishin

I agree with Ray on the layout. I usually go 10-4-10 on my pins. Then you have a forward and aft pair and it needs less manipulation to get it to line up correctly.....and this will lead to a more uniform stress in the layout.


----------



## nimrod1034

ex-wolverine said:


> Hes Back!
> 
> No one, I mean no one can make a pin striped string like the NIM...Listen to him and he can hook you up


Thanks for the kind words. 

I've kinda been gone from forum for awhile. surprised to see so much talk over the pinstripe now. 

I'm just curious about how y'all set up the spacers before you twist the string.


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Well I used golf tees like the two color but it wasn't the best and will try something different next time.


----------



## nimrod1034

I use these metal bobbins for a sewing machine. You can buy a pack of them at Walmart for like $0.97. 

I use 4 of them in total and separate the 4 bundles into the shape of a square. So on each side one is used for the width and one Is used for the height. 

So if you laid it out 8-2-8-2 each bundle makes up a corner of the square.

Then just have 8 strand and 2 strand bundles opposite of each corner on the square. 



















There is a quick sketch.


----------



## Ray knight

The 8-2-8-2 layup i don't like because one it leaves an extra set of tags but two it causes a need to pull strands where they don't want to go. I am designing a simple tool for pinstripe layups that will make them a breeze. Try 8-4-8.


----------



## PowerLineman83

Ray knight said:


> The 8-2-8-2 layup i don't like because one it leaves an extra set of tags but two it causes a need to pull strands where they don't want to go. I am designing a simple tool for pinstripe layups that will make them a breeze. Try 8-4-8.


Can you post some pix if you doing it this way... I think I follow but visual aids are great!!


----------



## Ray knight

PowerLineman83 said:


> Can you post some pix if you doing it this way... I think I follow but visual aids are great!!


----------



## nimrod1034

So if you do 8-4-8 how do you do split yoke strings? 

With any 4 bundle string I've made I just start two groups at one end and the other two groups at the other end. It's kind of like making two strings small strings that are just twisted together into one. So strand count doesn't really matter.


----------



## creed dave

ex-wolverine said:


> Hes Back!
> 
> No one, I mean no one can make a pin striped string like the NIM...Listen to him and he can hook you up


EX WOLVERINE makes a killer pin striped thread also, rockin one on my Creed tactical


----------



## retrieverfishin

nimrod1034 said:


> So if you do 8-4-8 how do you do split yoke strings?
> 
> With any 4 bundle string I've made I just start two groups at one end and the other two groups at the other end. It's kind of like making two strings small strings that are just twisted together into one. So strand count doesn't really matter.


For the split yoke I do 8-2 2-8 That way one set of pins goes up each leg. Have all 4 tags go on the yoke side and then do a false 2 color tag on the cam side. I like the box design for splitting the colors. Will have to give that a try.


----------



## Ray knight

nimrod1034 said:


> So if you do 8-4-8 how do you do split yoke strings?
> 
> With any 4 bundle string I've made I just start two groups at one end and the other two groups at the other end. It's kind of like making two strings small strings that are just twisted together into one. So strand count doesn't really matter.


Split yokes are the easiest for pinstripes! Because there are exactly 3 sets of tags, and 3 endloops.


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Actually I see those spacers ray uses looks like fancy golf tees. Didn't recognize that till now.Havnt golfed in a loooong time  I think one of my problems was I didn't stack them. They were side by side so the string went up and down like a wave around them.


----------



## nimrod1034

retrieverfishin said:


> For the split yoke I do 8-2 2-8 That way one set of pins goes up each leg. Have all 4 tags go on the yoke side and then do a false 2 color tag on the cam side. I like the box design for splitting the colors. Will have to give that a try.


That's exactly how I do the split yokes.


----------



## nimrod1034

I've tried out a two color pinstripe but that was kinda a pain. 

White bronze string with a black grey pinstripe


----------



## Anynamewilldo

I see Im going to have to have a lot of imagination to impress anyone  I like a challenge lol. All your guys strings look great. Gives me something to shoot for.


----------



## nimrod1034

Anynamewilldo said:


> I see Im going to have to have a lot of imagination to impress anyone  I like a challenge lol. All your guys strings look great. Gives me something to shoot for.


Man it's a pretty select group of people that can make their own strings to begin with much less the pin stripe and other stuff. So that alone is already impressive.


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Well its all due to you guys on here. Lots of reading and grivs dvd and deezlins. So far Ive only used 1/4# of material in making strings and its driving me nuts cause I enjoy making them and don't have any real projects left. 2 friends and maybe a third want strings after deer season so hoping to do those but the pinstripe was just a for fun string but nothing to go on. Trying to come up with something(colors) I have already that will pop and just make another for fun. Defintly no one I know that wants a strings now with season on cause they all just have one bow.


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Hey nimrod just surfing the web for pinstripe stuff and came across a post from you in feb 2012 and it sounds a lot like where I am now  Just having fun with it.


----------



## Purka

Not a pin stripe but with four tag ends in loop.


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Nice. I like that serving.


----------



## NSSCOTT

Ray i can't picture how your doing this and getting 2 strands of the pin strip in each leg, are you laying up using 2 post or 3 ? could give me a little more infp. with 2 color i lay up 2 separate bundle then twist together.



Ray knight said:


> Split yokes are the easiest for pinstripes! Because there are exactly 3 sets of tags, and 3 endloops.


----------



## Ray knight

I do 2 separate layups and join at the bottom loop. I do single strand pinstripes because they are more even. I have one solid color yoke leg and one with 2 strands of the stripe color.


----------



## Huntinsker

Ray knight said:


> I do 2 separate layups and join at the bottom loop. I do single strand pinstripes because they are more even. I have one solid color yoke leg and one with 2 strands of the stripe color.


You don't like the 8-2-2-8 lay up for the same reason I do like it. I like to have the pin stripe up each leg of the yoke and I like to have the dual color tag end wrapped loops. I think it looks cool. I do see how the 8-4-8 would be less of a pain to build though.


----------



## Huntinsker

Purka said:


> Not a pin stripe but with four tag ends in loop.


That's a cool string. My youngest sister-in-law, 14, is going to get a bow soon from her dad and I'm going to surprise her with a set of threads. I'm going to do every color florescent color that I have. Pink, purple, green, orange and yellow. It's going to be a pain to build but she'll love it. She's in to all the bright colored clothing. I may have to do 4 strand bundles with the first 4 colors and then two 2 strand bundles with the last to get the tag end loops to have the same number of tag ends in each one.


----------



## NSSCOTT

ray if you were doing a 2 color pin strip where would the second pin strip lay in the photo? the black pin strip is running through between the 2 tee's if there was another one would it run on top of the upper tee or would you add another tee and run it over that. thanks





Ray knight said:


>


----------



## Ray knight

NSSCOTT said:


> ray if you were doing a 2 color pin strip where would the second pin strip lay in the photo? the black pin strip is running through between the 2 tee's if there was another one would it run on top of the upper tee or would you add another tee and run it over that. thanks


I lay those up the same way but have to chase the colors down seperately to make sure its laying right through the whole string.


----------



## Ray knight

Huntinsker said:


> You don't like the 8-2-2-8 lay up for the same reason I do like it. I like to have the pin stripe up each leg of the yoke and I like to have the dual color tag end wrapped loops. I think it looks cool. I do see how the 8-4-8 would be less of a pain to build though.


Here is how i like to do the yokes. (I bet you can't guess what bow this is)


----------



## Corn Fed

Ray knight said:


> Here is how i like to do the yokes. (I bet you can't guess what bow this is)


Very nicely done , sir!


----------



## pse-pro91

Just made my first two sets. Separated the strings in the exact same way Ray recommended and they all came out perfect.


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

I just did a pinstripe the other night 10-4-10 with bcy 8190 black white pin blue. I dont think there is a way to fix it bc the colors are so dark. when I burnish the string to remove the wax and try to round up the total bundles the white turns silver from the other dark colors ill post a pic here in a sec


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

Here is the string. Only removed the wax on the separate bundles and did a test spot under where the serving goes.


----------



## Huntinsker

3SixtyOutdoors said:


> Here is the string. Only removed the wax on the separate bundles and did a test spot under where the serving goes.
> View attachment 1886197


Make sure you remove the wax off of each color before twisting and burnishing. I use golf tees to separate them and then use a piece of .021 62xs serving to take the excess wax off the color bundles then I twist and burnish.


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

sounds good thanks. Im going to drop the pin strand count looks too much like a 3 color string


----------



## Huntinsker

3SixtyOutdoors said:


> sounds good thanks. Im going to drop the pin strand count looks too much like a 3 color string


You need to have the strands coming on each side of the blue or black for it to look like a pin stripe. Lay it out like Ray Knight shows on the earlier pages of this thread and you'll get it.


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

I will make another and post it


----------



## chenashot

Loving the new Brownell Fury!


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

Finally had time to make another pin

Pins turned out great with no runners needed. 

Pin didn't stick out as well in pictures as it does in person. But I have it figured out for the next set


----------



## BowStringDepot

Really looks good and even! Well done!



Hutch


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Excellent job!!!


----------



## BowStringDepot

My daughters did these, one the sling and other the string set









Hutch


----------



## bingerarcher

Great Job!! Your right, pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## BowBaker1640

Purka said:


> Not a pin stripe but with four tag ends in loop.


I used to do strings like that about 15 years ago. they look very cool


----------



## Purka

The trouble with two colour serving, the serving flattens out on a hard bend ( where my little finger is.) the two colours makes it very noticeable.


----------



## bowtecee

I assume this setup is on both ends prior to twisting. Correct?




3SixtyOutdoors said:


> Finally had time to make another pin
> 
> Pins turned out great with no runners needed.
> 
> Pin didn't stick out as well in pictures as it does in person. But I have it figured out for the next set
> View attachment 1891293
> View attachment 1891295
> View attachment 1891298
> View attachment 1891299
> View attachment 1891300


----------



## chenashot

bowtecee said:


> I assume this setup is on both ends prior to twisting. Correct?


You are correct


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

bowtecee said:


> I assume this setup is on both ends prior to twisting. Correct?


Correct one end will have 4 tags and the other will have 2


----------



## 2X_LUNG

JMASavage said:


> I would do 10 2 10. Ray knight gave me this advice so you have 1 strand per stripe and it makes
> The pinstripe a consistant size the whole way through and looks really sharp


This is how I do it. Thanks to ray!!


----------



## chenashot

I love doing pins! And thus new Fury is awesome. Really builds a bomber string.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Looks awesome!!!!


----------



## BowBaker1640

chenashot said:


> I love doing pins! And thus new Fury is awesome. Really builds a bomber string.


now that is a nice looking string!


----------



## Shooter6

Those ^^^^ Will be going on my 13 Eclipse super excited!!


----------



## chenashot

Shooter6 said:


> Those ^^^^ Will be going on my 13 Eclipse super excited!!


And here they are on that Eclipse


----------



## Archery dynamic

I have a few question. One has anyone done a orange green with black pin or blue pin? two I am using using a few different materails depending on what I am looking for example speed or hot weather conditions whatever but they never seem as shinny as the ones on here. Are you guys putting something on them? Thanks you in advance


----------



## Ray knight

Archery dynamic said:


> I have a few question. One has anyone done a orange green with black pin or blue pin? two I am using using a few different materails depending on what I am looking for example speed or hot weather conditions whatever but they never seem as shinny as the ones on here. Are you guys putting something on them? Thanks you in advance


The "shiny" looking strings are Brownell materials. Fury, Rhino, XS2, Xcel. They make a smoother finished string. BCY-X is the smoothest of the BCY materials i've used but its still a rougher texture. 

Hard to see the big difference in pics but this one is X:










This one is Fury:


----------



## pe3d

Do you twist any differently?


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

Had a guy wanting to match his maxima arrows. 

To bad he is a Alabama fan


Go bucks!


----------



## chenashot

3SixtyOutdoors said:


> View attachment 1902511
> 
> 
> Had a guy wanting to match his maxima arrows.
> 
> To bad he is a Alabama fan
> 
> 
> Go bucks!


Those look great man!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

Archery dynamic said:


> I have a few question. One has anyone done a orange green with black pin or blue pin? two I am using using a few different materails depending on what I am looking for example speed or hot weather conditions whatever but they never seem as shinny as the ones on here. Are you guys putting something on them? Thanks you in advance


Here you go!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings

some more!


----------



## redyak3

Here's my first attempt. I like the BCY-X. Fun stuff for sure!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

First attempt at serving toward loop. Turned out great I think. It was just practice. Well?


----------



## retrieverfishin

2X_LUNG said:


> First attempt at serving toward loop. Turned out great I think. It was just practice. Well?


Not too bad at all. Would like to see a pic of what it looked like before you served it. I think the key to getting that a little cleaner is to smooth out the transitions underneath the serving.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

retrieverfishin said:


> Not too bad at all. Would like to see a pic of what it looked like before you served it. I think the key to getting that a little cleaner is to smooth out the transitions underneath the serving.


Yea, the reason for that little hump was because I FUBAR'd tying the tag ends. I cut both of them off and never "tied, or wrapped" the two bundles together. So, I just cut a piece of string material and wrapped it to bring them together. Then I tried serving toward the loop......which I always go away from. Anyway, because I tied the two bundles the way I did....I think it caused that hump...lol 

I promise it'll be a smmmoooothhh tranny next time!!


----------



## retrieverfishin

2X_LUNG said:


> Yea, the reason for that little hump was because I FUBAR'd tying the tag ends. I cut both of them off and never "tied, or wrapped" the two bundles together. So, I just cut a piece of string material and wrapped it to bring them together. Then I tried serving toward the loop......which I always go away from. Anyway, because I tied the two bundles the way I did....I think it caused that hump...lol
> 
> I promise it'll be a smmmoooothhh tranny next time!!



I never, ever tie and wrap the bundles together. Once I get to 1" or 1 1 1/4" I wrap the end through the bundle 3 seperate times and pull tight and then 3 times loose. Do the other side the same way but 1/16" further along. Then twist, pull the ends tight, and then cut flush to string. Perfect bundle every time.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Ahhhh hah!!!!! I wondered if you could just wrap thru and leave ends go. Use a lil wax to keep em stuck to bundles. Then twist. Then serve later. I'm gonna do it!!!!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Retriever, How's this?


----------



## 2X_LUNG

And How's this? I didn't burn the end yet in the pic of course.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

sorry, posted same pic twice...and won't let me delete...errrrrrr


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Minus the unburnt tag...


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I used to HATE doing the end loops serving away from them. Now that I tried the serving to method, I LOVE it!! Thanks guys!!!


----------



## retrieverfishin

That looks great! Nice work!


----------



## EPLC

Ray knight said:


> The "shiny" looking strings are Brownell materials. Fury, Rhino, XS2, Xcel. They make a smoother finished string. BCY-X is the smoothest of the BCY materials i've used but its still a rougher texture.
> 
> Hard to see the big difference in pics but this one is X:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is Fury:


Ray, I find you example interesting. The BCY-X material example is a two color string made up of the blandest colors you could come up with and the Fury example is one showing your best effort in construction and color selection. How about apples to apples? BCY-X is top shelf in every area, including finished string looks, colors, etc.


----------



## P&y only

Next time you practice can you practice a tan/white with a blaze orange stripe so I can see how that looks??? Perty please?


----------



## mhill

Anynamewilldo said:


> Here it is. Colors might not be greatest choice but was using end of spools for practice. Didn't want to use fuller spools.


That is a sick color combo.


----------



## Ray knight

EPLC said:


> Ray, I find you example interesting. The BCY-X material example is a two color string made up of the blandest colors you could come up with and the Fury example is one showing your best effort in construction and color selection. How about apples to apples? BCY-X is top shelf in every area, including finished string looks, colors, etc.


Just showing the textures. Those were my most recent. I use both materials. There is a big difference in finish. Try it and see.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Just put this one together yesterday. Love the colors


----------



## Ray knight

P&y only said:


> Next time you practice can you practice a tan/white with a blaze orange stripe so I can see how that looks??? Perty please?


Here is white with orange stripe.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

2X_LUNG said:


> Retriever, How's this?


Looking good ...


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Need to get the stripes consistent now. Need tips!


----------



## bowtecee

Our latest attempt at pinstriping. Customer is ecstatic with them.


----------



## bowtecee

We are selling and promoting these new strings as Alma Mater string sets or pro team colors.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Looks great


----------



## pe3d

How do I avoid having my pinstripe fiber covered when twisting? Made my 1st one and the pinstripe is covered in a couple of places.
Thanks.


----------



## retrieverfishin

pe3d said:


> How do I avoid having my pinstripe fiber covered when twisting? Made my 1st one and the pinstripe is covered in a couple of places.
> Thanks.


Make sure you have good seperation with golf tees or washer stacks before twisting. Put about 12 twists in and then pull them. Should be all set by then. I do not recommend chasing the pin like some do. That only adds stress to your string and isn't the best practice IMO.


----------



## pe3d

Do you mean pull the tees?


----------



## retrieverfishin

Pull the tees after about 12 twists on an average length cable or main string, 20 or so on a long string.


----------



## bowtecee

Takes a little practice. My guess is that you need to extend the pinstripe out further and make sure you have good tension while twisting. If you twist from one end you need to set up the same spacing on both ends. If you twist both ends simultaneously then you may need to further spread the pinstripes in the middle.


----------



## icemanls2

I tried my first BCY X pinstripe tonight layed out in 10-2-10-2 and it didn't turn out too great. I separated the colors like Ray showed but the pins came out like a single stripe making the string look like a 3 color. Still looks descent but I think i'm going to try a 8-4-8 or 10-4-10. I was wondering if you normally have to chase a strand or two when doing pinstripes? I also have a question about serving loops with tag ends which is also my first attempt. I have always served the end loops. When I was pulling the tags tight around the end loops the flo orange started to fray a little like the strand was going to break. I was pulling it with just my hand. Am I just pulling it too tight? Again this is with BCY X.


----------



## dwagoner

dont think its fraying but the 2 part twisted material just coming unwrapped off itself. its not uncommon for blended bcy materials with low wax to unwind and see the fibers, 
you can always twist the material clockwise if it does that and will go back normal. its 2 parts twisted together to make X and 452x one strand wont break from you pulling a 
bit with your hand


----------



## icemanls2

dwagoner said:


> dont think its fraying but the 2 part twisted material just coming unwrapped off itself. its not uncommon for blended bcy materials with low wax to unwind and see the fibers,
> you can always twist the material clockwise if it does that and will go back normal. its 2 parts twisted together to make X and 452x one strand wont break from you pulling a
> bit with your hand


That sounds very plausible. I havn't made strings in a while since the Fast Flight days and looking at all these cool looking strings has re-energized me wanting to build them again. Plus my daughter asked me if I could make a set for her new bow so I ordered up a bunch of colors of BCY X and several serving colors and I'm rekindling the craft. I'll try a few and post the photos later.


----------



## Ray knight

Anynamewilldo said:


> Well I already had it laid out 9-2-9-2 when I posted. Went and did some work and hoping to have time later tonight to work on it. Will put the string between groups before I go any farther


Thats not the way to do it! If you want a 2 strand stripe do this:

9-4-9 (22 strand example but only use the pinstripe strands between the colors.) this is 28 string and 32 cables (fury) with 4 strands for pinstripe (2 on each side). 












Or if you want a single strand stripe

10-2-10

This is fury with a single strand stripe (1 strand on each side)










Split above and below the center (pinstripe) and then spread the pinstripe side to side so as you twist it will go exactly where it should.

For tag ends, some like to use 4 tags in the loops. They can look good but will be thicker and not as tight. So here is how i do them. I just use the 2 main color strands for my loop and tie it off then the pinstripe tags i wrap between each side 5-6 wraps and that gets served over. I left this on a stretcher for a week while i was on vacation and nothing budged so no need to double tag wrap the loops. 










When you practice enough and can do pinstripes with eyes closed, then you can properly go crazy!!


----------



## lunghit

Ray I am having trouble picturing how you make your pinstripe loop ends. I have been making them using the 4 tags and I like the way your end loops look better. I tried it your way and made a mess of strands at the end loop. The pinstripe strands ended up on top of the whole bundle when I started tag end serving. I see you use the main tags for your tag serving then the pinstripe tags after wrapped between strands. My question is when tag serving with your main tags do you hold the pinstripe tags parallel to the string? Kind of hard to explain what I am asking lol


----------



## Johntstring

Hey ray I see you are selling your bcy and see your rhino pinstripe, may I ask why the switch to Brownell?


----------



## Ray knight

lunghit said:


> Ray I am having trouble picturing how you make your pinstripe loop ends. I have been making them using the 4 tags and I like the way your end loops look better. I tried it your way and made a mess of strands at the end loop. The pinstripe strands ended up on top of the whole bundle when I started tag end serving. I see you use the main tags for your tag serving then the pinstripe tags after wrapped between strands. My question is when tag serving with your main tags do you hold the pinstripe tags parallel to the string? Kind of hard to explain what I am asking lol


Yes i leave them tied and flush with the normal strands until the first color on the loop is done. Then i free the pinstripe tags and wrap those. Works really well.


----------



## Ray knight

Johntstring said:


> Hey ray I see you are selling your bcy and see your rhino pinstripe, may I ask why the switch to Brownell?


I've been using Brownell materials for a long time and i'm always happier with the quality of the material. My BCY threads i'm never really satisfied with the rougher finish, wax goobers, inconsistent strand sizes, slooooooooow customer service and tag ends always seem a bit "raggy" in comparison. I am really satisfied with the Rhino and Fury materials. I get 95% requests for Rhino and Fury so i don't see much use to keep the X. It performs fine but its harder on my OCD! Harder to make something i am 100% satisfied with.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Elec blue, red, flor green pin. Red serving. Used bcy x material. Not too bad


----------



## lunghit

Ray knight said:


> Yes i leave them tied and flush with the normal strands until the first color on the loop is done. Then i free the pinstripe tags and wrap those. Works really well.


Ok just made one and it came out perfect. Thanks


----------



## 2X_LUNG

lunghit said:


> Ok just made one and it came out perfect. Thanks


Ummmmm. Pics??!!!!


----------



## lunghit

2X_LUNG said:


> Ummmmm. Pics??!!!!


Here it is. Flo yellow, purple with black pin. The buss cable is not served yet.


----------



## lunghit

Here is one from last week.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Awesome!!!! What material?


----------



## lunghit

2X_LUNG said:


> Awesome!!!! What material?


Thanks! Yours look great too man. I really like the one you just made and installed on that Elite bow. These are 452X but I am also using X material. Next will be Brownell.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Just did another today!! And thanks lunghit!


----------



## BowStringDepot

I think but not sure just maybe your hooked!!! nice pinstripe!!!!!!



Hutch


----------



## itz_adam989

[/QUOTE]

Thats bad ass I want this!!!!!!!!! But instead of blue, i want Flo. Green


----------



## 2X_LUNG

The white pin won't "pop" as much with the flor green tho


----------



## Ray knight

Not white but a little flo green.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Ray, check pm


----------



## Ray knight

2X_LUNG said:


> Ray, check pm


Got it i just got home i'll get you all set in a few.


----------



## knotdodger

Very nice strings guys. I only have made one , two color string. And that looked bad. 
I have been just sticking with one color . Just for my recurves. 
I may have to find someones video's on string making. So I can make some decent
strings....


----------



## Ray knight

knotdodger said:


> Very nice strings guys. I only have made one , two color string. And that looked bad.
> I have been just sticking with one color . Just for my recurves.
> I may have to find someones video's on string making. So I can make some decent
> strings....


Don't be afraid of 2 colors or multi colors. Just get some golf tees and split the colors at both ends. You can also LIGHTLY burnish or twist up and release to round and make even all 4 bundles and then the colors will split perfectly even. If you need help by all means shoot me an email and i'll help you.


----------



## knotdodger

Thanks Ray.


----------



## bigbuckisamust

just some of the ones I've built


----------



## bucks/bulls

That 2 color pin looks pretty cool.. Good choice of colors! Nice work..


----------



## bowtecee

Ray. I have had an issue with a peep popping out. I told customer since the pin has 2 strands the need to split it on the peep. Those two strands carry more tension than the cluster of 22. Do you find this to be the same issue.


----------



## mongopino915

Not Ray or claim to be a great string builder but I would venture to say that all strands on the string should evenly tensioned, including the pin stripe strands. I pre-stretch all strands (around 250 lbs) and adjust them before serving or wrapping the loop ends. Getting the pin stripe strands to be evenly tensioned with the major color strands can be tricky but can be done.


----------



## BowStringDepot

Chris, 
Once the string is laid out I tension my strands to get them equal. It just makes a more consistent string. You don't need to use many pounds to get them equal. But when you lay them out try to be as consistent as possible. 


Hutch


----------



## 2X_LUNG

BowStringDepot said:


> Chris,
> Once the string is laid out I tension my strands to get them equal. It just makes a more consistent string. You don't need to use many pounds to get them equal. But when you lay them out try to be as consistent as possible.
> 
> 
> Hutch


Exactly what I do! Not a single issue yet!


----------



## bucks/bulls

I'm using a string layout tool.. A lot more consistent during layup now than I ever was by holding the spool in my hand..


----------



## Ray knight

BowStringDepot said:


> Chris,
> Once the string is laid out I tension my strands to get them equal. It just makes a more consistent string. You don't need to use many pounds to get them equal. But when you lay them out try to be as consistent as possible.
> 
> 
> Hutch


^This^

But be careful to not over-do this step. I like to go no more than 50-100# before twisting and not for long either. It will even them out a little better but if you fully stretch the strands at this step then you are going to get a pretty lumpy string as the outer strands need to stretch more than the inner strands. If they have no more room to stretch then you will not get as stable of a string and it wont be as round and consistent either. So use light tension, not much time. One minute, five minutes... That about all you need. Keep the tension around 75# or so. Twist At 50-100# then you want to stretch at high tension until you get all the creep out. I see a lot of guys pre-stretching at 300+ for 20+ minutes before twisting and then asking why the peep rotates and why they can't seem to get their strings round and smooth. So i'm glad to see you mentioned not to use many pounds at that step. It makes a significant difference.


----------



## Ray knight

bowtecee said:


> Ray. I have had an issue with a peep popping out. I told customer since the pin has 2 strands the need to split it on the peep. Those two strands carry more tension than the cluster of 22. Do you find this to be the same issue.


If you split the pinstripe on its natural path then the stripe strands will be equal to the rest of the strands. 

Lay the pinstripe in the dead center between colors then split it left and right while the main colors are split up and down. If it twists perfectly without the need to chase it other than to clean it up in a spot or two then your good to go! I always put my peep tag between the center of the loop before twisting. If you put it between colors then the pinstripe will get messy when you put the peep in.


----------



## BowBaker1640

bucks/bulls said:


> I'm using a string layout tool.. A lot more consistent during layup now than I ever was by holding the spool in my hand..


cool looking string!


----------



## mongopino915

Ray knight said:


> ^This^
> 
> But be careful to not over-do this step. I like to go no more than 50-100# before twisting and not for long either. It will even them out a little better but if you fully stretch the strands at this step then you are going to get a pretty lumpy string as the outer strands need to stretch more than the inner strands. If they have no more room to stretch then you will not get as stable of a string and it wont be as round and consistent either. So use light tension, not much time. One minute, five minutes... That about all you need. Keep the tension around 75# or so. Twist At 50-100# then you want to stretch at high tension until you get all the creep out. I see a lot of guys pre-stretching at 300+ for 20+ minutes before twisting and then asking why the peep rotates and why they can't seem to get their strings round and smooth. So i'm glad to see you mentioned not to use many pounds at that step. It makes a significant difference.


Agreed with everything stated for tag end loop wrap method as the tag end wrap does not cinch/lock all strands in place and actually allows for each strand fiber to stretch and creep evenly when stretched at higher poundage), which is a good thing. 

I just prefer the end loop served method (just easier on the hand/fingers) which cinches/locks each strand in place; hence, pre-stretching the layout to remove the creep and to make sure that all strands are evenly tensioned prior to twisting just seem to make sense. Each tag end loose strand is attached to a separate turnbuckle which allows for adjusting the tension for each color at both low and high poundage until the tension for all layout strands are consistent before serving the end loop to lock it in place. Granted I do spend a little more time stressing and adjusting the layout before locking in place. The string actually comes out nice and round with no lumps or peep twist. 

I like the tag end loop wrap method also and also do not apply more than 50 - 100 lbs. Just don't make enough strings to roughen the fingers to handle the tag end loop wrapping method.


----------



## nimrod1034

Ray knight said:


> Thats not the way to do it! If you want a 2 strand stripe do this:
> 
> 9-4-9 (22 strand example but only use the pinstripe strands between the colors.) this is 28 string and 32 cables (fury) with 4 strands for pinstripe (2 on each side).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or if you want a single strand stripe
> 
> 10-2-10
> 
> This is fury with a single strand stripe (1 strand on each side)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Split above and below the center (pinstripe) and then spread the pinstripe side to side so as you twist it will go exactly where it should.
> 
> For tag ends, some like to use 4 tags in the loops. They can look good but will be thicker and not as tight. So here is how i do them. I just use the 2 main color strands for my loop and tie it off then the pinstripe tags i wrap between each side 5-6 wraps and that gets served over. I left this on a stretcher for a week while i was on vacation and nothing budged so no need to double tag wrap the loops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you practice enough and can do pinstripes with eyes closed, then you can properly go crazy!!


I serve the tag ends a bit different. But I also lay it out different. 










Thats one side. 










The other side. 

Not a fan of doing things twice. I just grab all the tag ends and serve the loops. 

That string is about a year old and no problems.


----------



## Ray knight

nimrod1034 said:


> I serve the tag ends a bit different. But I also lay it out different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats one side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other side.
> 
> Not a fan of doing things twice. I just grab all the tag ends and serve the loops.
> 
> That string is about a year old and no problems.


I used to do them like that but i did not like the thicker loop and i could never get the ends as tight like that. They would move on the stretcher a bit. I found it faster and cleaner looking as well to leave the stripe tied until after the main color is wrapped then just do 5-6 wraps between the strands for the stripe is all. I can do that in 1/2 the time it takes to make a perfect 2 color (4 tag) loop and it comes out tighter and smaller. Easier to serve over it cleaner.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Ray knight said:


> I used to do them like that but i did not like the thicker loop and i could never get the ends as tight like that. They would move on the stretcher a bit. I found it faster and cleaner looking as well to leave the stripe tied until after the main color is wrapped then just do 5-6 wraps between the strands for the stripe is all. I can do that in 1/2 the time it takes to make a perfect 2 color (4 tag) loop and it comes out tighter and smaller. Easier to serve over it cleaner.


Amen to that! I now use this same technique after Ray led the way for me...hahaha. Thanks again Ray!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Got my new jig for pinstripes working great. Here are a few pics


----------



## bigbuckisamust

good job 2x. I just ordered a ton of bcy X ill be building and posting with better material in a few weeks


----------



## 2X_LUNG

The new pinstripe procedure worked flawless. Love it


----------



## lunghit

Nice job 2X. They look great. I need to buy more bows just so I can make more strings lol. I have a feeling the Chill X will have a new home soon.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

lunghit said:


> Nice job 2X. They look great. I need to buy more bows just so I can make more strings lol. I have a feeling the Chill X will have a new home soon.




Buy it!!!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

There's a better end pic


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Threw this together just now. Flo purple n silver. Black pin. Looks pretty sweet actually.


----------



## 2X_LUNG




----------



## 2X_LUNG

This one is kinda cool....


----------



## lunghit

2X_LUNG said:


> This one is kinda cool....


I built the same thing this morning flo orange, black with silver pin. I wish the silver pin would pop out more than it did though. I am looking for a good combo with either flo orange or sunset orange.


----------



## bigbuckisamust

2X_LUNG said:


> This one is kinda cool....


indeed it is.. man you keep building all these awesome strings. I cant wait til I get my "X" in. first string ill be electric blue and flo. orange still trying to figure out what pinstripe to put in it other than black


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I really like this one it turned out great too!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

bigbuckisamust said:


> indeed it is.. man you keep building all these awesome strings. I cant wait til I get my "X" in. first string ill be electric blue and flo. orange still trying to figure out what pinstripe to put in it other than black


Haha. Thanks! Letsx see these stabs!!!!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Super popular; )


----------



## bucks/bulls

Here's an oddball color scheme I did for a customer last week..
Sunset orange/red/royal blue pins


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Lol. Real odd. But it looks great


----------



## bucks/bulls

Here's another odd one,but I like this combo..


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Me too


----------



## BowStringDepot

Odd combo but it grows on you! Came out real nice. 


Hutch


----------



## 2X_LUNG

This really looks neat


----------



## bigbuckisamust

flo orange/electric blue/black pinstripe
BCY X mateial


----------



## bucks/bulls

Flo purple or flo green pins would've looked awesome with the blue/orange..


----------



## bigbuckisamust

bucks/bulls said:


> Flo purple or flo green pins would've looked awesome with the blue/orange..


you might be right, I thought about green but didn't know how it would look so rather than waste material, I played it safe. that's a 106.25 long string. lol


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Just finished this one up. I think the colors look real cool too. I had to share. haha


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

2X_LUNG said:


> Just finished this one up. I think the colors look real cool too. I had to share. haha


Now that one pops.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Yes! I really like it


----------



## bigbuckisamust

The XBOX







AT&T







black/white/red


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Love that last one!


----------



## bigbuckisamust

2X_LUNG said:


> Love that last one!


thanks dude.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

How about these, fellas????


----------



## bigbuckisamust

nice work 2x!


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

Just thought I would throw up my wife's new set. I'm teaching her how to build







the second set went on a chill R


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

First set is bcy x and the second is fury


----------



## bigbuckisamust

gotta love that "x" nice job on the strings


----------



## jakeeib

I have been playing around with some pin stripes but I prefer to serve my endloops rather than tag end. Do you think the pinstripe strand will stay in place if done this way?


----------



## bigbuckisamust

jakeeib said:


> I have been playing around with some pin stripes but I prefer to serve my endloops rather than tag end. Do you think the pinstripe strand will stay in place if done this way?


I would think so. I don't see it being any different than doing a two color string string loop


----------



## BowStringDepot

My youngest needs a new string set so she built a sample with some colors she liked wow! Black Cherry / lt pink and an electric blue pinstripe! 



















HUTCH


----------



## bigbuckisamust

BowStringDepot said:


> My youngest needs a new string set so she built a sample with some colors she liked wow! Black Cherry / lt pink and an electric blue pinstripe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUTCH


very nice. u have some nice strings


----------



## bigbuckisamust

I just made one for a friend that is teal/pink with white pin looks awesome. ill take pics and post


----------



## 2X_LUNG

These turned out neat!


----------



## BowStringDepot

bigbuckisamust said:


> very nice. u have some nice strings


Thanks we do our best!


Hutch


----------



## Peter K

Man there are some great looking strings on here! Has anyone ever tried a red and white with a blue pinstripe? I'm thinking that might like this combo look good, but not sure.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

What about this combo? Going on a max1 Energy 35....looks nice


----------



## bucks/bulls

Looks pretty good bud!


----------



## bucks/bulls

Flo purple/metallic bronze/black pins


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Pretty nice


----------



## bigbuckisamust

very nice. the flo. purple and white stands out and makes a pretty good contrast


----------



## 2X_LUNG

this would go good on an obsession


----------



## bigbuckisamust

Nie job 2x, it would also look good on a bowtech specialist. invasion, or any other bowtech. great job!


----------



## hoyt em all

BowStringDepot said:


> My youngest needs a new string set so she built a sample with some colors she liked wow! Black Cherry / lt pink and an electric blue pinstripe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUTCH


i like em. they look like a thunder storm on the way . i could almost put them on my bow…………….. …… ….. … .. .
almost!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Patriotism?


----------



## bigbuckisamust

2X_LUNG said:


> Patriotism?
> View attachment 1994533


nic. I wonder what whit and blue would look like with a red pin.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Good. Was originally gonna do that but switched last minute. Ha


----------



## Peter K

I'm thinking that I wanna go red and white with a blue pinstripe. Has anyone ever tried that?


----------



## bigbuckisamust

yes its been done and it looks good.


----------



## jrm81

Fury black and green with a single gray pinstripe. 14-2-14. Sorry my camera sucks. I'll try some more with a backer.


----------



## bowtecee

Some samples we have done.


----------



## BowStringDepot

Done for the night! Been building strings all day. Finished up with this one. The watermelon twist for an eleven year old girl target shooter and who is amazing. Gonna finish up with a good burnish to clean it up. 










Hutch


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Love that one Hutch


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Little watermelon, huh, hutch? Nice


----------



## BowStringDepot

Some day guys I will buy me a better camera instead of archery toys! Thanks guys! Got a friend who needed this for his student. 


Hutch


----------



## Peter K

Man those are some great looking strings!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Goin on my Phoenix!


----------



## BowStringDepot

Nice 2x lung


Hutch


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

I like the double pin 2X


----------



## BowStringDepot

Here is that watermelon twist I did for an 11 year shooter. 





























Hutch


----------



## Fenwayrick

I'd like to see a set with more of a suttle look that would go good with camo.


----------



## jrm81

Fenwayrick said:


> I'd like to see a set with more of a suttle look that would go good with camo.


Check out my post in #203. Those are going on my hunting bow. Not flashy at all IMO.


----------



## bucks/bulls

Fenwayrick said:


> I'd like to see a set with more of a suttle look that would go good with camo.


Here's a few I did that would look good 








Blk/silver/bronze pins









Green/tan/bronze pins









Rootbeer/blk/flo green pins


----------



## bucks/bulls

Heres another oddball I just did.. 
Red/yellow/royal blue pins


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Not bad


----------



## drisk1

tag strings


----------



## bucks/bulls

How bout sunset orange/flo purple/flo green pins?


----------



## lunghit

Here is my new Chill X with my own BCY X sunset orange, black and silver pin.


----------



## lunghit

bucks/bulls those are some great looking strings you have there.


----------



## bucks/bulls

lunghit said:


> bucks/bulls those are some great looking strings you have there.


Thanks! Lookn good yourself bud.


----------



## bucks/bulls

Pics on the bows.. Pics not the greatest,sorry.. One of theses days I'll get a better camera


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Another neat combo


----------



## 2X_LUNG




----------



## bigbuckisamust

her first string build.


----------



## bigbuckisamust

2X_LUNG said:


> View attachment 2015606


very nice


----------



## BowStringDepot

Here is a Royal blue and Purple with flo green and flo orange pins













Hutch


----------



## bucks/bulls

Sunset orange/flo yellow/black pins


----------



## bucks/bulls

That 2 different color pins is pretty neat hutch


----------



## BowStringDepot

Not my choice for colors buy a customers 



Hutch


----------



## dwagoner

so in essence thats a 4 color string... too many tags for me to deal with, looks great with diff color pins but i dont make 4 colors at all....


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Hutch, bet that was a mell of a hess to build. Lol. Great job though. Looks awesome


----------



## BowStringDepot

2X_LUNG said:


> Hutch, bet that was a mell of a hess to build. Lol. Great job though. Looks awesome


Other than tag ends it was simple! I don't like the colors but it would look cool if I did a red white and blue!


Hutch


----------



## dwagoner

BowStringDepot said:


> I don't like the colors


had a guy order Flo green, sunset orange, with BROWN serving.....agree sometimes i think the colors are horrible together but someone likes it.....


----------



## BowStringDepot

dwagoner said:


> had a guy order Flo green, sunset orange, with BROWN serving.....agree sometimes i think the colors are horrible together but someone likes it.....


Ain't that the truth! He likes them that is all that counts! 


Hutch


----------



## tuckarch

Wags there's nothing wrong with 4 colors.. I figure if it's ok to have one fat loop it's ok to have 2 just as look as u prep the loop and setback currectly. I'd rather have the pivot fulcrum equal with 4 tags vs 3! Besides what do you know about making strings? lol
Here is a MD flag color string..

and orioles pinstripes


----------



## bucks/bulls

That 4 color is pretty sweet lookn!


----------



## Purka

Three color pin. I haven't quite worked out the code but I'm getting there.


----------



## BowStringDepot

Purka said:


> Three color pin. I haven't quite worked out the code but I'm getting there.


Good looking string and your real close to perfecting it. 


Hutch


----------



## bigbuckisamust

Purka said:


> Three color pin. I haven't quite worked out the code but I'm getting there.


how do you do a three color pin? I would like to try this


----------



## Purka

I thought I might as well go the whole hog


----------



## Fenwayrick

Ray knight said:


> Thats not the way to do it! If you want a 2 strand stripe do this:
> 
> 9-4-9 (22 strand example but only use the pinstripe strands between the colors.) this is 28 string and 32 cables (fury) with 4 strands for pinstripe (2 on each side).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or if you want a single strand stripe
> 
> 10-2-10
> 
> This is fury with a single strand stripe (1 strand on each side)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Split above and below the center (pinstripe) and then spread the pinstripe side to side so as you twist it will go exactly where it should.
> 
> For tag ends, some like to use 4 tags in the loops. They can look good but will be thicker and not as tight. So here is how i do them. I just use the 2 main color strands for my loop and tie it off then the pinstripe tags i wrap between each side 5-6 wraps and that gets served over. I left this on a stretcher for a week while i was on vacation and nothing budged so no need to double tag wrap the loops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you practice enough and can do pinstripes with eyes closed, then you can properly go crazy!!


The last string is killer. I love it!!!!!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Neat combo I did.


----------



## silhouette13

i really like a single color string, how do you guys think a single color with a single strand pin running up the twist? i think i am going to try one out.
fenwayrick, awesome solution to having 2 tags. i am stealing that for sure.


----------



## dwagoner

tuckarch said:


> Wags there's nothing wrong with 4 colors.. I figure if it's ok to have one fat loop it's ok to have 2 just as look as u prep the loop and setback currectly. I'd rather have the pivot fulcrum equal with 4 tags vs 3! Besides what do you know about making strings? lol
> ]


hey... hows the fulcrom balance point set on an end loop with that many tags???? i know your a master at it, i usually struggle there with 4 colors, thats why i stay away from them...


----------



## dwagoner

silhouette13 said:


> i really like a single color string, how do you guys think a single color with a single strand pin running up the twist? i think i am going to try one out.
> fenwayrick, awesome solution to having 2 tags. i am stealing that for sure.


there is NO say so in how you lay up colors, can be even or can be 22 - 2 if you like... i do 2 strands streaks alot....


----------



## Purka

First four color pin..could be my last.


----------



## BowStringDepot

Purka said:


> First four color pin..could be my last.


Wow Purka, hows the bundles on the ends and tags too? Bet that wasn't fun 



Hutch


----------



## Purka

BowStringDepot said:


> Wow Purka, hows the bundles on the ends and tags too? Bet that wasn't fun
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


Yeah, it could have been better.....I used all tags to braid with when I could just have used two...next time


----------



## bowtecee

Very nice but not a production string. Looks very labor intensive. I will hold with 3 colors including pinstripe.


----------



## bucks/bulls

bowtecee said:


> Very nice but not a production string. Looks very labor intensive. I will hold with 3 colors including pinstripe.


X2...3 hrs into one string I and came to the same conclusion lol


----------



## Purka

The SS600 certainly makes the serving easier.


----------



## dwagoner

Purka said:


> Yeah, it could have been better.....I used all tags to braid with when I could just have used two...next time


that will surely have serving seperation issues quickly on the bow...specially with using 2 colors of end serving, and doubt you can get as tight as you need...

somethings just need to be not made.....


----------



## Purka

dwagoner said:


> that will surely have serving seperation issues quickly on the bow...specially with using 2 colors of end serving, and doubt you can get as tight as you need...
> 
> somethings just need to be not made.....


dwagoner, you are absolutely wrong. I have done 6 or7 bows with twin serving with no separation problems even after 12mts. The only down side is when the serving flattens out on a sharp bend it is more noticeable.


----------



## Ray knight

Purka said:


> First four color pin..could be my last.


Nice work! I did the 4 color pin but the colors become too thin i think. 3 works better as the colors are thicker. Either one is way hard though! As i am sure you found out (the hard way). I just do single color tag ends and wrap the other strands after my loops between the other strands and under the serving. makes the endloop part easy and just as strong.


----------



## Purka

I'll give that ago next time I get the urge thanks Ray.
Here is a four color randomly layed up buss cable.


----------



## Ray knight

Here is a cool 4 color "flame" in Xcel material.


----------



## Purka

Nice.


----------



## bowtecee

So what was the recipe to put the pinstripe after the color blend?


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Looks nice ray


----------



## bradley.spe.733

Hey I'm wanting to know how to make a jig and how to make a string from the beginning. If someone could help me and show me videos that would be awesome!


----------



## bucks/bulls

bradley.spe.733 said:


> Hey I'm wanting to know how to make a jig and how to make a string from the beginning. If someone could help me and show me videos that would be awesome!


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2062893


----------



## nimrod1034

Here is a new one. 

Red, light blue, dark blue, white, grey, and black.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

The new pinstripe tag end

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 2X_LUNG

And there's something about this combo I love







__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bigbuckisamust

I like the fury colors. it seems as if they are brighter than x. good looking string.


2X_LUNG said:


> And there's something about this combo I love
> View attachment 2037695
> View attachment 2037696


----------



## Fenwayrick

Has anybody built a string with just one color and a pinstripe? For instance black with a 2 strand yellow.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Flo yellow n flo purple pinstripe


----------



## Fenwayrick

That's what I'm after. Thanks 2x


----------



## Fenwayrick

I'm assuming when you layed out your colors it 2-10-2-10

Would 11-2-11 work


----------



## Ray knight

Fenwayrick said:


> I'm assuming when you layed out your colors it 2-10-2-10
> 
> Would 11-2-11 work


Always lay pinstripe colors in the center and split them to the sides. Split main colors top to bottom. For a 2 strand stripe 24 strands 10-4-10. For single strand stripe 11-2-11.


----------



## 2X_LUNG




----------



## 2X_LUNG

Here's a patriot I did


----------



## Ray knight

Looks great Brian! Awesome work.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Thanks Chris! !!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Here's another I finished. Kinda neat combo.


----------



## JMASavage

Fenwayrick said:


> Has anybody built a string with just one color and a pinstripe? For instance black with a 2 strand yellow.


I did a solid yellow with black pins but am having trouble getting pics to upload. If you would like pm your number and I will text you some pics of it.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Love this combo too


----------



## silhouette13

started a pin a while back but scrapped it, the pins were uneven...but i am inspired again. my hope is to make a solid string with a thin stripe stripe. considering the 10-2-10....my question is about the lay out its self. should i cut and tie off the first 10 then lay out the 2 ten the last 10 like it was a 2 color string....or can i keep it uncut, tied off until the 2 pin loops are laid out and lay the last 10 still connected over that? so on the end a solid color would have to lay over 1 strand of pin stripe ......will this be problematic?


----------



## bigbuckisamust

silhouette13 said:


> started a pin a while back but scrapped it, the pins were uneven...but i am inspired again. my hope is to make a solid string with a thin stripe stripe. considering the 10-2-10....my question is about the lay out its self. should i cut and tie off the first 10 then lay out the 2 ten the last 10 like it was a 2 color string....or can i keep it uncut, tied off until the 2 pin loops are laid out and lay the last 10 still connected over that? so on the end a solid color would have to lay over 1 strand of pin stripe ......will this be problematic?


lay out the first ten and cut. then depending on what two colors out of the three that are in the string that you want doubled as tag ends will determine what side of your jig to lay them on. then once you lay the 2, cut and then lay the ten. ray knight has a great way of separating colors when laying them up.


----------



## Purka

I'd lay out the one colour and separate with the pin


----------



## Donald1800

bucks/bulls
"...I'm using a string layout tool.. A lot more consistent during layup now than I ever was by holding the spool in my hand..."

I've spent a lot of time on the net trying to locate this tool by name and by searching string maker's supply sources, but so far I can't find it. Can you provide me with a source or link? I'd sure appreciate it. So far, this is the only remaining uncontrolled variable left in my string building set-up.


----------



## bucks/bulls

Donald1800 said:


> bucks/bulls
> "...I'm using a string layout tool.. A lot more consistent during layup now than I ever was by holding the spool in my hand..."
> 
> I've spent a lot of time on the net trying to locate this tool by name and by searching string maker's supply sources, but so far I can't find it. Can you provide me with a source or link? I'd sure appreciate it. So far, this is the only remaining uncontrolled variable left in my string building set-up.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2142461
Here ya go


----------



## silhouette13

silhouette13 said:


> started a pin a while back but scrapped it, the pins were uneven...but i am inspired again. my hope is to make a solid string with a thin stripe stripe. considering the 10-2-10....my question is about the lay out its self. should i cut and tie off the first 10 then lay out the 2 ten the last 10 like it was a 2 color string....or can i keep it uncut, tied off until the 2 pin loops are laid out and lay the last 10 still connected over that? so on the end a solid color would have to lay over 1 strand of pin stripe ......will this be problematic?


My attempt at a solid color with a single pin( 2 strands)..... Came out pretty good but i have a section where one strand went to the center then back out even, it will be covered but despite trying to chase it out i could not get it even through the lenght.

I am using golf t's perhaps a wider spacer for the pins will force it into complience?







This is the ugly spot.


----------



## Ray knight

silhouette13 said:


> View attachment 2058288
> 
> 
> My attempt at a solid color with a single pin( 2 strands)..... Came out pretty good but i have a section where one strand went to the center then back out even, it will be covered but despite trying to chase it out i could not get it even through the lenght.
> 
> I am using golf t's perhaps a wider spacer for the pins will force it into complience?
> View attachment 2058289
> 
> This is the ugly spot.


When you "chase" the stripe, instead of pulling the stripe out, push down the bundle under it. That will flatten the stripe color better and make it look more even.


----------



## Purka

Not the best color combination but different...Purple and light blue twisted pin stripe.


----------



## Purka

And another one with twisted pinstripe....


----------



## Purka




----------



## 2X_LUNG

Few I've done lately...


----------



## glrjola4




----------



## 2X_LUNG

I made a video of how I make pinstripes if anyone is interested. Pm me if you'd like the link


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

2X_LUNG said:


> I made a video of how I make pinstripes if anyone is interested. Pm me if you'd like the link


Post it up! I'm sure there are a lot of people interested.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

glrjola4 said:


> View attachment 2100749


I like that splitter alot. How much to you twist before it becomes impossible to remove though?


----------



## 2X_LUNG

After several requests of the video I made, I figured what the heck and posted the link below. Keep in mind that this is just "my technique" and have had excellent success with it. I haven't had the first issue with peep twist, creep, or stretch. I use Brownell Fury material with all the strings I build. Also keep in mind that I shot this video with my hand held camcorder I use for filming my hunts. It's by no means professional material..hahaha. 

I simply put it together for a few friends that wanted some insight on how to build a pinstripe string. I thought it turned out pretty good actually. I understand there are many different ways that pinstripes can be built, it just so happens that this is the way I build mine. I hope it helps you out......just a little bit anyways.... Thanks, Brian.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oWPSt8M5x8


----------



## 2X_LUNG

In the video I merely built the string. I did not serve it. I just wanted to show my process of laying the string out and showing the "build process" if you will..


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Been very busy for near a year and haven't been on here or messed with a bow in all that time but things are letting up and hopefully get back into it. Nice looking stuff. Got lots of (new to me) reading to do.


----------



## lunghit

Ray knight said:


> Always lay pinstripe colors in the center and split them to the sides. Split main colors top to bottom. For a 2 strand stripe 24 strands 10-4-10. For single strand stripe 11-2-11.


So if I am making a solid color buss cable with a pin stripe using the 10-4-10 one yoke will have 10 strands and the other 14. Is this ok or am I missing something?


----------



## jameswk

lunghit said:


> So if I am making a solid color buss cable with a pin stripe using the 10-4-10 one yoke will have 10 strands and the other 14. Is this ok or am I missing something?


You should 've able to get 12 and 12 I just made 3 yokes that same way


----------



## jameswk

jameswk said:


> You should 've able to get 12 and 12 I just made 3 yokes that same way


Nope that's a lie I'm sorry I did 11 2 11


----------



## jameswk

jameswk said:


> Nope that's a lie I'm sorry I did 11 2 11


But just the same you should have 3 tag ends each main color will close your yoke loops and the pin Should have a 2 strands each yoke and close the other end up


----------



## Ray knight

lunghit said:


> So if I am making a solid color buss cable with a pin stripe using the 10-4-10 one yoke will have 10 strands and the other 14. Is this ok or am I missing something?


No. Both yokes the same number of strands always! Each yoke would have 2 strands of your pinstripe color if you have a 4 strand stripe.


----------



## Ray knight

Purka said:


> Not the best color combination but different...Purple and light blue twisted pin stripe.


Thats very cool!!! I like that.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Purka, very slick!!


----------



## Purka

Thanks guys.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Clear braid works great....


----------



## J.C

2X_LUNG said:


> Clear braid works great....


What kind of serving is that? Looks awesome!!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Braided fishing. Tough stuff too


----------



## Purka

Nice and clear.


----------



## J.C

2X_LUNG said:


> Braided fishing. Tough stuff too


Looks awesome! Wich size do you use, and some advise on type/brand?


----------



## xforce pse

tag


----------



## 2X_LUNG

30# braided


----------



## bowtecee

Nice even spacing


----------



## bowtecee

Your using halo?


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Thats fishing braid. 30#


----------



## bowtecee

How's it hold up


----------



## 2X_LUNG

So far really good. Still in action


----------



## Ta2guru13

So I just started building strings two days ago. I've built 6 so far...the first three were practice with a lot of learning and working out kinks. Then last night I stumbled upon this thread. I'm already addicted to building strings and then you guys show me this!! So I tried a random length with the only colors I have for the moment...astro flight orange, tan, and green. So riddle me this lol what's the secret to twisting the string and keeping the pinstripe even throughout the string? I have a couple spots that get real thin or even disappear. I will post a picture of my attempt, and yes I used the golf tees and then removed them after about 10 twists (short string) and I burnished all the bundles individually before wrapping my end loops and twisting. Thanks guys!


----------



## Ta2guru13

Here's my first try


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Looking good!!! Did you watch my video?


----------



## jameswk

Ta2guru13 said:


> Here's my first try


Golf tees at both ends? Check out 2xlungs videos it's a really great I instructional for pinstripes


----------



## Ta2guru13

If 2x_lung is Brian...then I just watched the YouTube video and now know exactly where I messed up! I didn't use chasers for the pin!! And yes, I did use golf tees at both ends. I am getting some 452x in the mail tomorrow, so I'm gonna build my daughters strings (with her assistance lol) and then try a pin again. Thanks again for all the help guys!!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Yes, I'm Brian!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

You'll get it! Post pics tomorrow after a perfect pinstripe string! Haha


----------



## Ta2guru13

I can manage that! I only have two colors of 452x coming tomorrow because that's all I could afford, but I'm definitely going to try again with my astro flight tomorrow since I have three colors of that!


----------



## Ta2guru13

My re-attempt for a perfect pinstripe...as prescribed by 2X_LUNG. Thanks for the video Brian...I think I nailed it this time


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Too easy!!!! Great job


----------



## jameswk

Uh oh nother pin stripe addict. Great job!


----------



## Ta2guru13

I'm just flat out addicted to building strings! I've been building for 4 days now and all I can think about is coming home to try something else out! And I'm sure when the guy who's strings I shoot now finds out...he's gonna be mad at me lol but I think I'll live


----------



## PowerLineman83

Alright, I'll play.... Here's one I spun up this morning for my S4. Rootbeer and buckskin with a black pin.


----------



## BowStringDepot

PowerLineman83 said:


> Alright, I'll play.... Here's one I spun up this morning for my S4. Rootbeer and buckskin with a black pin.
> View attachment 2147501


Good choice of colors and nice job! 



Hutch


----------



## 2X_LUNG

PowerLineman83 said:


> Alright, I'll play.... Here's one I spun up this morning for my S4. Rootbeer and buckskin with a black pin.
> View attachment 2147501


Looks phenomenal. Great work!


----------



## BowStringDepot

Gotta make sure the girls have some cool colors



Hutch


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I like em, hutch!


----------



## BowStringDepot

Thanks 2x


----------



## BowStringDepot

Wife's set










Hutch


----------



## Fdale's Finest

Ray knight said:


> ^This^
> 
> But be careful to not over-do this step. I like to go no more than 50-100# before twisting and not for long either. It will even them out a little better but if you fully stretch the strands at this step then you are going to get a pretty lumpy string as the outer strands need to stretch more than the inner strands. If they have no more room to stretch then you will not get as stable of a string and it wont be as round and consistent either. So use light tension, not much time. One minute, five minutes... That about all you need. Keep the tension around 75# or so. Twist At 50-100# then you want to stretch at high tension until you get all the creep out. I see a lot of guys pre-stretching at 300+ for 20+ minutes before twisting and then asking why the peep rotates and why they can't seem to get their strings round and smooth. So i'm glad to see you mentioned not to use many pounds at that step. It makes a significant difference.


Based upon what I am reading here I assume this is why I am unable to make a good pin stripe. I am using a two post jig and then switching off to a BCY stretcher so I don't have enough tension through out the build process. If I am wrong could someone please tell me what I need to do with my set up?


----------



## PowerLineman83

BowStringDepot said:


> Good choice of colors and nice job!
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


On the bow.... Kind of a tight shot and bad background, but I think it turned out pretty well!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Great job


----------



## 2X_LUNG

One with new charcoal fury!


----------



## BowStringDepot

good job!



Hutch


----------



## BowBaker1640

2X_LUNG said:


> One with new charcoal fury!


cool combo! how is that fury to work with? I've never used it


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Yes! It's all fury. Great stuff


----------



## BowBaker1640

2X_LUNG said:


> Yes! It's all fury. Great stuff


I've always used 8125 and 452. how does it compare?


----------



## Ray knight

2X_LUNG said:


> One with new charcoal fury!


Told you that charcoal color is awesome!!!


----------



## Ray knight

BowBaker1640 said:


> I've always used 8125 and 452. how does it compare?


Smaller, stronger strands. Easier to work with and makes a really good looking string. Shot feel is stiffer than 8125, similar to 452 but a little quieter and on many bows its considerably faster. Very good performance with Fury material.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Ray knight said:


> Told you that charcoal color is awesome!!!


You're right on!! Love it


----------



## jameswk

That charcoal color is sick! 👍


----------



## BowBaker1640

one more question. how is it for cables? when I do a set I usually do 452 cables and 8125 for the string. thank you


Ray knight said:


> Smaller, stronger strands. Easier to work with and makes a really good looking string. Shot feel is stiffer than 8125, similar to 452 but a little quieter and on many bows its considerably faster. Very good performance with Fury material.


----------



## Ray knight

BowBaker1640 said:


> one more question. how is it for cables? when I do a set I usually do 452 cables and 8125 for the string. thank you


Great. 32 strand cables and 28 strand string won't ever budge. I stretch Fury for 6-8 hours and get hardly any movement from it. Its crazy strong stuff.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Yep, its that good! Love it


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Ray, how about this?


----------



## Ray knight

2X_LUNG said:


> Ray, how about this?


My favorite combo!! Yeah that looks awesome.


----------



## BowBaker1640

is this fury too?


2X_LUNG said:


> Ray, how about this?


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Loving that blue


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Yes


----------



## BowBaker1640

cool!


----------



## Ray knight

BowBaker1640 said:


> one more question. how is it for cables? when I do a set I usually do 452 cables and 8125 for the string. thank you


If you want to try out the Fury material i have some sample packs i can send you to try. Awesome stuff.


----------



## BowBaker1640

that would be very cool. i'll email you my address. thank you


Ray knight said:


> If you want to try out the Fury material i have some sample packs i can send you to try. Awesome stuff.


----------



## BowBaker1640

how do you think this one would come out using brownell's colors?


Ray knight said:


> Here is a cool 4 color "flame" in Xcel material.
> 
> View attachment 2035317


----------



## BowBaker1640

what's your layout on that flame string?


----------



## Ray knight

BowBaker1640 said:


> how do you think this one would come out using brownell's colors?


Thats all Brownell material (xcel). All Brownell colors match. Thats 24 strands. 6 black, 6 red, 6 bright orange, 6 bright yellow.


----------



## jonw

Ray knight said:


> If you want to try out the Fury material i have some sample packs i can send you to try. Awesome stuff.


Ray do you have samples other than OD green and white, would like to try fury but that is what Brownell sent me and not to keen on using those colors


----------



## Huntinsker

2X_LUNG said:


> Ray, how about this?





Ray knight said:


> My favorite combo!! Yeah that looks awesome.


Is there a new color chart from Brownell this year? I don't see that color on their 2014 list.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I know for sure that blue and a charcoal


----------



## Ray knight

jonw said:


> Ray do you have samples other than OD green and white, would like to try fury but that is what Brownell sent me and not to keen on using those colors


I have black and flo orange sample pcks.


----------



## Ray knight

2X_LUNG said:


> I know for sure that blue and a charcoal


Also cranberry and the new purple.


----------



## Ray knight

These are the newest Brownell Fury colors. Purple, Cranberry, flo blue, charcoal.


----------



## Huntinsker

Ray knight said:


> These are the newest Brownell Fury colors. Purple, Cranberry, flo blue, charcoal.


Nice. Thank you. Glad they brought back a "flo blue" after getting rid of the baby blue a couple years ago. It just looks so good with so many other colors.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Ray knight said:


> These are the newest Brownell Fury colors. Purple, Cranberry, flo blue, charcoal.


Love the new colors. do you have sample packs of those?


----------



## Ray knight

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Love the new colors. do you have sample packs of those?


No just flo orange and black.


----------



## jonw

Did a pinstripe for a Victory tonight


----------



## jonw

jonw said:


> Did a pinstripe for a Victory tonight


I like to use 4 strands to make the pin pop a little bit


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Great job


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Cedar/hunter green with orange pin. Kinda cool


----------



## lunghit

Just made these for my Perfexion.


----------



## jameswk

I like that color combo I think I may use it on my bow


----------



## lunghit

jameswk said:


> I like that color combo I think I may use it on my bow


Thanks. Its BCY X sunset orange and silver with a black pin.


----------



## jameswk

O wow I didn't realize that's the sunset orange I thought it was the flo orange very awesome and nice job looks great


----------



## Ray knight

lunghit said:


> Just made these for my Perfexion.


Nice clean work there!! Good job they look awesome.


----------



## lunghit

Ray knight said:


> Nice clean work there!! Good job they look awesome.


Thank you!


----------



## thwackaddict

lunghit said:


> Just made these for my Perfexion.


Those look like they were done to perfection.


----------



## Hoogie2004

First off, I love all the pinstriped designs here. Absolutely beautiful color combo's.

I built my first (pinstriped) string a few weeks ago, but i'm having trouble where the end-serving ends. The strands are not 'coming out' of the serving in the correct order (i think mainly because the string twists during the serving). This makes the first part (about an inch) after the serving quite messy-looking (the strands need to get to their place in the string.








Are there any tricks for getting it correct around the serving? (if neccesary i can make pictures of the parts i'm having problems with)


----------



## bucks/bulls

Sounds like you are serving to tight to me...wouldnt hurt to throw up a pic anyway just to get a visual of the issue..


----------



## Hoogie2004

I'll make a picture when I get home from work.


----------



## Hoogie2004

Here's the picture.








I did some extra reading, and also looked at the DIY string building topic, in which some technique is explained that could help. Such as wrapping the string with the ends and then serving it. Also I seem to be serving too tight since my string just keeps twisting.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Hoogie2004 said:


> Here's the picture.
> View attachment 2186649
> 
> 
> I did some extra reading, and also looked at the DIY string building topic, in which some technique is explained that could help. Such as wrapping the string with the ends and then serving it. Also I seem to be serving too tight since my string just keeps twisting.


It looks like you may be twisting in the wrong direction.


----------



## Hoogie2004

Hmm, interesting thought...
It might look like the pinstripe is a little loose, but actually the stripe wires cross through the string in that part.

Is there any specific logic to the string twist direction I should follow? And is this related to the serving direction of twisting?


----------



## Fdale's Finest

Is there a video of how everyone is laying there strings out showing how they do the multiple tag ends and splitting the strings with golf tee?. So I can see how they are twisting.

I am using a two post jig then have to move the string to my BCY stretcher and think this is why every time I try to do a pin I lose the pin in the bundle. Is it possible to do it this way or do I need a jig that has the strecther and twing built into it from the start?


----------



## Hoogie2004

Did a second string today, same layout. This one worked out great (with help of the tips in the stringbuilding topic)


----------



## bryanroberts

lunghit said:


> Just made these for my Perfexion.


Super Sweet!!


----------



## J.C

How do you guys do the split yoke with a 2 strand pin stripe?
Lets say 22 strands, one leg 12 and the other one 10?
I've build a few sets already with a 4 strand pin stripe (10,2,10,2)
but i like the looks of a single strand.
Thanks.


----------



## deerbum

There are some impressive threads on here. I have another newbie question. When twisting a buss cable with a pinstripe, do you place tees at the cam end and at the point where the yoke splits? Thanks


----------



## 2X_LUNG

deerbum said:


> There are some impressive threads on here. I have another newbie question. When twisting a buss cable with a pinstripe, do you place tees at the cam end and at the point where the yoke splits? Thanks


Use two sets of four. One on each end


----------



## Purka

J.C said:


> How do you guys do the split yoke with a 2 strand pin stripe?
> Lets say 22 strands, one leg 12 and the other one 10?
> I've build a few sets already with a 4 strand pin stripe (10,2,10,2)
> but i like the looks of a single strand.
> Thanks.


For 22 strands with a single pin I use a three post jig. I have a single pin in each yoke leg.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I personally don't like pins up each yoke leg. The twist rate will be different and it bothers me. Lol.


----------



## Purka

I don't mind the look. I also like having even colours and even amount of strands in each leg.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Definitely even amout of strands on each leg.


----------



## PK101

just finished my second set of pinstripes, first set went well so i thought i'd try something a little more challenging, what a pain in the A**.

Brownell Fury, Bright Yellow, Bright Orange, Blue, Red


----------



## PK101

String set is on the bow now, no arty shots, don't know if photos will do the colours justice but here goes.


















peter


----------



## Inside Out

Thought we'd chime in a bit and show off a couple of cool combos.


----------



## Inside Out




----------



## Inside Out

Thought this one was cool on a Muddy Camo Expedition!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Awesome


----------



## Inside Out

I like that blue and silver! Nice job!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

How's this for matching my stormy hardwoods autumn Phoenix?


----------



## 2X_LUNG

It's bcy x material


----------



## Inside Out




----------



## Hoogie2004

Long time no pinstripes...

A recurve one I made last monday:


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Looks awesome

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ledbetter Buck

Some new ones


----------



## automan26

Those threads surely look crisp and clean. Something that looks like that really needs posting up for all to see. Great job.

Automan


----------



## Ledbetter Buck

Thanks Automan I'm gonna post um in the string building as well!


----------



## Hoogie2004

Looks awesome!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Pinstripes... Alternating









Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ledbetter Buck

Looks great 2X!


----------



## BowStringDepot




----------



## BowStringDepot

Tiger pins


----------



## screamrider

It would be awesome if someone could explain how best to do a split yoke cable pin stripe on a 4 post with served end loops. My first question is what is the best approach for serving the end loops in terms of sequencing? My second question is how do you do the twisting? Do you twist just like a normal string/cable, then serve the y-junction, then untwist the two halves (keeping each half twisted) to form the two legs? I'm going to try one this week and hopefully it will become obvious, but I'm having trouble wrapping my head around the twist procedure.


----------



## Purka

screamrider said:


> It would be awesome if someone could explain how best to do a split yoke cable pin stripe on a 4 post with served end loops. My first question is what is the best approach for serving the end loops in terms of sequencing? My second question is how do you do the twisting? Do you twist just like a normal string/cable, then serve the y-junction, then untwist the two halves (keeping each half twisted) to form the two legs? I'm going to try one this week and hopefully it will become obvious, but I'm having trouble wrapping my head around the twist procedure.


A single strand pin or a double strand pin?


----------



## screamrider

Purka said:


> A single strand pin or a double strand pin?


I've been doing double strand pins on my strings and cables so far. Would that process be much different either way?


----------



## Purka

screamrider said:


> I've been doing double strand pins on my strings and cables so far. Would that process be much different either way?


For a double strand pin it is quite simple, I would lay up the one colour with one round of pin do the loop serving ( four tag ends) than take it off and do the other colour with one pin.
Flip the one over you took off so both pins are together than refit it on the posts to serve the cam loop.

With a single strand pin, I would lay up one colour with one length of pin colour serve the loop (three tag ends) than take it off, you will have the pin strand loose (cam end).
do the same procedure as above again than tie off the two tag ends (cam end)and serve the cam loop.
Twist it up and stretch it than serve like a normal string.
unwind the yoke without untwisting it.


----------



## BowStringDepot

Tiger pins


----------



## screamrider

Purka said:


> For a double strand pin it is quite simple, I would lay up the one colour with one round of pin do the loop serving ( four tag ends) than take it off and do the other colour with one pin.
> Flip the one over you took off so both pins are together than refit it on the posts to serve the cam loop.
> 
> With a single strand pin, I would lay up one colour with one length of pin colour serve the loop (three tag ends) than take it off, you will have the pin strand loose (cam end).
> do the same procedure as above again than tie off the two tag ends (cam end)and serve the cam loop.
> Twist it up and stretch it than serve like a normal string.
> unwind the yoke without untwisting it.


Awesome, thanks, I'll give that a shot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chenashot

BowStringDepot said:


> View attachment 4219354
> View attachment 4219362
> Tiger pins


Very nice Hutch!


----------



## BowStringDepot

chenashot said:


> Very nice Hutch!


Thanks!


----------



## BowStringDepot

Inside Out said:


> View attachment 2941065
> View attachment 2941073


love those colors


----------



## BowStringDepot

chenashot said:


> Very nice Hutch!


Here is a better pic of it.


----------



## michaelgentry87

BowStringDepot said:


> Here is a better pic of it.
> 
> View attachment 4221162
> View attachment 4221170


That looks sweet

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## traper




----------



## chenashot

That looks sick man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traper

Thanks... That was a i can't sleep night and a growing addiction making these things .. 

And finally making one worthy of posting a picture of among all your guises. Lol

You guys are making some bad a#* threads ..


----------



## Ledbetter Buck

Very nice Traper!


----------



## Kaveman44

BowStringDepot said:


> Thanks 2x
> 
> View attachment 2147888


would love to do this one on my Podium , how do you lay this one out?


----------



## BowStringDepot

Kaveman44 said:


> would love to do this one on my Podium , how do you lay this one out?


22 strands of Trophy or 452x or even X 
Lay out 10 2 10 that is what will do you a thin pin. Like the pic below


----------



## Kaveman44

i would want the silver to be smaller and a black pin on both sides of the silver, if you click on the attachment in my post above is what i want


----------



## Kaveman44

i would want the silver to be smaller and a black pin on both sides of the silver, if you click on the attachment in my post above is what i want http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=2147888


----------



## BowStringDepot

so if you want the the silver to be the 2 raps and the black to be 10


----------



## traper

22= 6-1-4 wraps
12-2-8


----------



## traper

Kaveman thats 5-1-3 wraps.. 10-2-6 of b55 .. 

good thread will be alot cleaner.


----------



## Kaveman44

Thanks guys, happy with how it turned out


----------



## BowStringDepot

Way to go! that turned out nice



Hutch


----------



## BowStringDepot




----------



## skidge

traper said:


> View attachment 4242242


So how did you lay that up? white is pinstripe and just make it thicker than the blue and red. say 5-12-5


----------



## traper

The blue and red were the pins. Alternated colors on each side with 4 single strand pins total .... Alot of tags to deal with..


----------



## BowStringDepot

Here is another tiger pinstripe


----------



## traper

BowStringDepot said:


> Here is another tiger pinstripe
> View attachment 4277177


Those are sharp ..!!


----------



## traper




----------



## BowStringDepot

Well done


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Looks real nice.

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowStringDepot




----------



## BowStringDepot




----------



## 2X_LUNG

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowStringDepot




----------



## BowStringDepot




----------



## #1Buckslayer

Here are a few I've done.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traper

2x what are you using on your loops.. those look sweet


----------



## 2X_LUNG

traper said:


> 2x what are you using on your loops.. those look sweet


I'm using Brownell dura grip. Also, I use bcy .008 and it works well 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2X_LUNG

To honor us police officers!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bseltzer

Does anyone have experience making pinstriped strings using the BAP string separators? Looks like they'd do the job without a fist full of golf tees kicking around.


----------



## BowStringDepot

They work well but I had him make me some real small ones and they do well. 


Hutch


----------



## thwackaddict

Thinking about making my daughter an orange and white with black pin. I have some black 8190 left. It is about 4 years old. That make any difference? If I buy more 8190 is there only one kind of 8190? I was thinking I had seen guys calling it 8190 F on here?

Would 12 - 2 - 12 work for string and same thing for buss and control? Or go 12 - 4 - 12 on cables?

Debating on going to 452x. What would you recommend for pin layout with it?

BTW love the police string up above. Awesome!!!!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Thanks thwack. It's funny I read your colors, I just built an orange and white set with a black pin

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## poetic

2X_LUNG said:


> Thanks thwack. It's funny I read your colors, I just built an orange and white set with a black pin
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Can you post a pic. I'm not sure how looks. Sometimes it looks grayish, does it look white in the end?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowStringDepot

Tiger pins


----------



## thwackaddict

Looks awesome Hutch!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

poetic said:


> Can you post a pic. I'm not sure how looks. Sometimes it looks grayish, does it look white in the end?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


It looks really white. I'll post pics

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowStringDepot

thwackaddict said:


> Looks awesome Hutch!


Thanks


----------



## BowStringDepot




----------



## 2X_LUNG

poetic said:


> Can you post a pic. I'm not sure how looks. Sometimes it looks grayish, does it look white in the end?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk












Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thwackaddict

Hey 2X, awesome pin! What kind of string is that?


----------



## poetic

Now that looks nice... easy to get dirty? Seems like it would be.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2X_LUNG

thwackaddict said:


> Hey 2X, awesome pin! What kind of string is that?


Thanks! That's 8190f


poetic said:


> Now that looks nice... easy to get dirty? Seems like it would be.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


It can be. Use the Brownell wax pad and it keeps it bright

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thwackaddict

Hey 2X, got another question for you. Is that flo Orange or sunset orange?
I also went to BCYs website and all I saw was 8190F. Do they not sell the plain 8190 and do you know if they should be mixed in the same string? My gut says don't mix them.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Do not mix them. It's flo orange 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thwackaddict

Thanks again!!!


----------



## BowStringDepot




----------



## thwackaddict

Nice threads Hutch!!! What kind of string?


----------



## BowStringDepot

thwackaddict said:


> Nice threads Hutch!!! What kind of string?


Trophy electric red and flo purple with a black pin


----------



## thwackaddict

Getting ready to make an 8190F set. Wondering what recommendations will look good? 14-2-14 (30) on cables? And 13-2-13 (28) on string?

Or would 12-4-12 on all three look better?

BCY website says 28 +-2 strands. 

Also wondering if the same center serving as I used on regular 8190 will provide a similar knock fit?

50 - 60 lb bow


----------



## thwackaddict

Well I went ahead and did 14-2-14 on cables. 
String 13-2-13. Looks pretty good. Thanks to all of the guys on here that have contributed the last 5 or 6 yrs on here. 
Once again gotta thank Bowbender for his NWspinner!!!!

I hope to post some pics if I can ever get a better camera.


----------



## thwackaddict

Forgot to throw this in on post above.....as impressive as many of your string building skills are, I have come to the conclusion that your photo taking skills are even better. :wink:


----------



## automan26

I just have to cheer on my Iowa Hawkeyes--Go Hawks!!!!!

Automan


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

automan26 said:


> I just have to cheer on my Iowa Hawkeyes--Go Hawks!!!!!
> 
> Automan


Heck yeah! Go Hawks!

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## thwackaddict

Well, here it is.... my first pin. Kinda thin on the pin but I still like it. Looks much better than the photo shows. 8190F flo orange and white with black pin. Still seems to take me forever to build a set, but it is worth it to me. Put them on my daughters bow and they shot lights out. Very little fine tuning will be required.

Hats off to all that have contributed here on strings over the last five years.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Excellent job

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thwackaddict

Thanks 2X. They are no where near as nice as yours, but I love adding another aspect to my self reliance when it comes to archery. Plus I have six kids and 5 of them are getting into archery..... not cheap. LOL

By the way your loops are just great!!! How do you get the twisted color effect in the loop?

I am using tag end method. Are you serving over twisted wrapped tags to get it to look like that? I only have a two post and will probably never have a four post, so I doubt I ever serve endloops.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Haha. Thanks. I use a 4 post which is what you'll need really. Tag ends a just as good. Keep it up!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinister01

How did I do? not my first set but the first with served loops.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Excellent 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## poetic

How long are you guys serving your end loops? I did just under 1 and a 1/8th going outward from muddle. So just under 2.25" I got it looking nice. But I can see the burnt tag end still... or is there a measurement that you serve up to the top of the loop?









And here is my pin stripe. I did 4 black and then 10 flo orange. I like the look of the bigger stripe. .









any tips on how to make my end serving get better?









Thanks...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I go 3.5" from each post

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinister01

2X_LUNG said:


> Excellent
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


thank you!


----------



## comprar

How do I avoid having my pinstripe fiber covered when twisting?


----------



## poetic

comprar said:


> How do I avoid having my pinstripe fiber covered when twisting?


I believe that you tie a piece of scrap material around each pin stripe. And after twisting. Pull out the pin stripe with the extra material. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Purka

comprar said:


> How do I avoid having my pinstripe fiber covered when twisting?


Hold the pins out with golf tees and two golf tees holding the colours apart, one under the pins and one top of the pins.
You want this setup on both ends of the string.
Total of four tees each end.


----------



## automan26

comprar said:


> How do I avoid having my pinstripe fiber covered when twisting?


2X_LUNG made a very good video on making a pinstripe. This should answer all of your questions.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oWPSt8M5x8

Automan


----------



## 2X_LUNG

automan26 said:


> 2X_LUNG made a very good video on making a pinstripe. This should answer all of your questions.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oWPSt8M5x8
> 
> Automan


Thanks automan! I need to do another as I serve all endloops now. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowStringDepot




----------



## 2X_LUNG

Go bucks! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## FSUBIGMAC

Are those for me?


----------



## 2X_LUNG

FSUBIGMAC said:


> Are those for me?


Yessir 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelgentry87

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## poetic

So I tried my first pin stripe. Yoke legs at that. I tried to understand what you guys are saying but I'm getting lost some where. Lol. I just laid out a string to see how it went. Seems ropey, and my pin didn't wanna com out out some spots. I didn't wanna pull it out. So I just went with the string as I chased it. But still ropey thou. Wish I could get it look round and smooth like your guys. Any help?










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## poetic

2X_LUNG said:


> Thanks automan! I need to do another as I serve all endloops now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


do it... and a yoke one also. i learned from your video on how to do a pin stripe string(still learning). but could use more help. more of watch and learn type of guy.


----------



## Purka

poetic said:


> So I tried my first pin stripe. Yoke legs at that. I tried to understand what you guys are saying but I'm getting lost some where. Lol. I just laid out a string to see how it went. Seems ropey, and my pin didn't wanna com out out some spots. I didn't wanna pull it out. So I just went with the string as I chased it. But still ropey thou. Wish I could get it look round and smooth like your guys. Any help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Use some serving,rap it around the string once or twice and drag it up and down the string a few times..should come nice and round.


----------



## Hoogie2004

Just made a recurve string. Dark Blue (8 strands) / Electric Blue (8 strands) and Orange pin (2 strands, 4 strands total).














The orange thread is slightly thicker (think due to the wax content), so the pin is slightly wider than i'd like, but it still looks great I think


----------



## bseltzer

What material are you working with? As Purka mentioned, some burnishing of the individual color bundles prior to twisting as well as after should eliminate that "ropey" look. I'd also suggest taking care to keep the main color bundles separated from the pinstripe threads during twisting. Golf tees, washers bolted together with a spacer between them, or the separators from BAP (what I use) can be helpful with that.


----------



## Hoogie2004

Made another, quite on fire this week


----------



## BowStringDepot

Tiger pins ya baby


----------



## thwackaddict

Nice work Hutch!


----------



## BowStringDepot

thwackaddict said:


> Nice work Hutch!


Thanks here is another one the speckle color was made special for us


----------



## BowStringDepot




----------



## WALKER7036

BowStringDepot said:


> Tiger pins ya baby
> 
> View attachment 5086097


Wow! Very nice. Probably one of the nicest set of strings I have seen on AT.


----------



## BowStringDepot

WALKER7036 said:


> Wow! Very nice. Probably one of the nicest set of strings I have seen on AT.


Thanks we love doing them.


----------



## BowStringDepot




----------



## NoviceAddicted

*string making*

I'm new to making strings. I have been able to make a few sets of 2 color strings that sit right, split right and shoot accurately. I was going to make my first set of 3 color 8,8,8 because I didn't like the idea of going 10,2,10,2 I'm not saying anything is wrong with it, but for me I want to keep it simple, more continuity, less tags. I am going to do the 10,4,10 like I have read in this thread to make pin stripes. I want to try a new to me method of doing end servings (going to tag ends). I used to split strings and lock one end in the middle of 12, 12 strings to start servings. I understand I don't need to do that and I won't be able to do it using some methods of locking and wrapping tag ends in. I also do ends and center serving with string under high pressure until I have to let down some to let tag end loops close. I have learned to keep string serving jig under medium pressure so that servings don't split over cams, but want to try this new tag end method to serve loops which I think will make a neater transition and allow me to do entire end serving with string under full pressure. I can do using this tag end method locking in string, then taking one tag end and wrapping the whole string together, and then locking in a few more times after before doing end serving. I use a ratchet setup to serve strings after doing tag ends, and go for a certain pitch of string, under a lot of pressure. My question is: is there an ideal string pressure to do end servings and center serving, or can I just keep cranking it up under high pressure?


----------



## thwackaddict

NoviceAddicted said:


> I'm new to making strings. I have been able to make a few sets of 2 color strings that sit right, split right and shoot accurately. I was going to make my first set of 3 color 8,8,8 because I didn't like the idea of going 10,2,10,2 I'm not saying anything is wrong with it, but for me I want to keep it simple, more continuity, less tags. I am going to do the 10,4,10 like I have read in this thread to make pin stripes. I want to try a new to me method of doing end servings (going to tag ends). I used to split strings and lock one end in the middle of 12, 12 strings to start servings. I understand I don't need to do that and I won't be able to do it using some methods of locking and wrapping tag ends in. I also do ends and center serving with string under high pressure until I have to let down some to let tag end loops close. I have learned to keep string serving jig under medium pressure so that servings don't split over cams, but want to try this new tag end method to serve loops which I think will make a neater transition and allow me to do entire end serving with string under full pressure. I can do using this tag end method locking in string, then taking one tag end and wrapping the whole string together, and then locking in a few more times after before doing end serving. I use a ratchet setup to serve strings after doing tag ends, and go for a certain pitch of string, under a lot of pressure. My question is: is there an ideal string pressure to do end servings and center serving, or can I just keep cranking it up under high pressure?


Most guys shoot for about 300 lbs of tension while serving.


----------



## 138104

BowStringDepot said:


> View attachment 5180569


How do you do the tiger stripes? Do you just move some strands from the primary color to the pin when you separate the colors?


----------



## BowStringDepot

Perry24 said:


> How do you do the tiger stripes? Do you just move some strands from the primary color to the pin when you separate the colors?


Separation is all done by the layout.


----------



## 138104

BowStringDepot said:


> Separation is all done by the layout.


How do I lay it up then?


----------



## BowStringDepot

Its a innovation we came up with years ago and its complicated to layout and easier shown then explained.


----------



## nuthinbutnock

nimrod1034 said:


> I use these metal bobbins for a sewing machine. You can buy a pack of them at Walmart for like $0.97.
> 
> I use 4 of them in total and separate the 4 bundles into the shape of a square. So on each side one is used for the width and one Is used for the height.
> 
> So if you laid it out 8-2-8-2 each bundle makes up a corner of the square.
> 
> Then just have 8 strand and 2 strand bundles opposite of each corner on the square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a quick sketch.


Do you have any pics of this?


----------

